

Show HN: Online WordPress theme builder - victoriap
https://www.resimit.com?builder

======
victoriap
The theme builder has a focus on mobile-first responsive design. It makes use
of machine learning algorithms to select the best combinations of creative
elements built from a data of 20,000 websites and premium themes. We plan to
open source it on github. You may build yourself a theme.

